# Upcoming season pintail limit



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

I heard that the pacific flyway council is recommending a 2 pintail limit for this upcoming season. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

That may be true but it is left up to each state to decide the specific numbers allowed so if the state is given the recommendation it is still only a recommendation. (For example i think the goose limit should be increased to four like idaho. However the state feels that three is more then enough apparently) Although if you were to call and talk to the waterfowl coordinator at the division he can give you a good idea if the state would take that recommendation or if they would leave it at one.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I met with Tom Aldrich (DWR Waterfowl Coordinator) yesterday to go over items for the 2009-2010 Waterfowl guidebook, and the Division _will_ be taking the proposed two-pintail bag limit to the RACs and Wildlife Board this year. The first RAC meeting is tonight in Panguitch at 7 p.m.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Amy said:


> I met with Tom Aldrich (DWR Waterfowl Coordinator) yesterday to go over items for the 2009-2010 Waterfowl guidebook, and the Division _will_ be taking the proposed two-pintail bag limit to the RACs and Wildlife Board this year. The first RAC meeting is tonight in Panguitch at 7 p.m.


when is the one for the salt lake area and will they bring it to that one to ?

I hope we can get a two pintail limt this year.Amy if you go will you let us know what they say.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> when is the one for the salt lake area and will they bring it to that one to ?


Central Region- Springville Aug. 4th
Northern Region- Brigham City Aug. 5th

Come up to Brigham and I will save you a seat.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that would be awesome if we got 2 this year! so after I shoot the first immature drake that comes in, I can hold out and wait for the nice mature one.. knowing my patience I'll end up with two immature drakes.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

> when is the one for the salt lake area and will they bring it to that one to ?
> 
> I hope we can get a two pintail limt this year.Amy if you go will you let us know what they say.


Joel is right. The meeting for the Central Region (which includes the Salt Lake area) is in Springville on Aug. 4 at 6:30 p.m. You can see all the RAC meeting locations/addresses at http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/09-07/three.php

I don't usually attend the RAC meetings, but I'll follow up here from time to time as information comes in. Here are some of the other recommendations that will be presented: changing the scaup limit from two birds to three and reopening canvasbacks. Apparently it's been a good water year!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

ill pass on the hens, but watch out drakes. im gunning for them!!! good news!!!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That's good news! I hope it gets approved.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > when is the one for the salt lake area and will they bring it to that one to ?
> ...


Thanks But I have plans all ready for that day or I would be there. Dang


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Amy said:


> I met with Tom Aldrich (DWR Waterfowl Coordinator) yesterday to go over items for the 2009-2010 Waterfowl guidebook, and the Division _will_ be taking the proposed two-pintail bag limit to the RACs and Wildlife Board this year. The first RAC meeting is tonight in Panguitch at 7 p.m.


Amy thanks for the information. What other items are being recommended? Canvasbacks?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

The other main items were raising the scaup limit from two birds to three and reopening canvasbacks with a one-bird limit.

A few other things to note: 
1. The Youth Hunt is scheduled for Sept. 19 (two weeks before the general season).
2. The 2009 swan application period is from Aug. 31–Sept. 10.
3. Finally, if weather conditions permit, we will be burning phragmites in parts of the Farmington Bay and Ogden Bay WMAs on a couple of days during the season. There are very few times when air quality, wind speed/direction, clearing index and other factors allow us to burn. So, we're moving to more of a year-round burning strategy, where we'll take advantage of ideal conditions whenever they occur. We'll be communicating more about this in the Waterfowl guidebook and in the weeks leading up to the hunt. On the upside, within 2-3 weeks after a burn, you'll see large numbers of birds converging on the burned area. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Amy said:


> The other main items were raising the scaup limit from two birds to three and reopening canvasbacks with a one-bird limit.
> 
> A few other things to note:
> 1. The Youth Hunt is scheduled for Sept. 19 (two weeks before the general season).
> ...


 -()/-

Sweet. This is really great news!!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is great news for sure. Thanks for the updates Amy.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

I hunted a few spots a couple of years ago that had just been burned.... thery were great!!! This is great news.. no hens for me. Joel are you going to do the restraint program again? Im feeling lucky :lol:


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it an unrestricted two pintail limit? I heard they were considering a limit of two, only one of which can be a hen.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

crimson obsession said:


> Is it an unrestricted two pintail limit? I heard they were considering a limit of two, only one of which can be a hen.


Let's hope this is the case, we already have way to many people shooting the hens, just because it is legal.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

gunrunner said:


> crimson obsession said:
> 
> 
> > Is it an unrestricted two pintail limit? I heard they were considering a limit of two, only one of which can be a hen.
> ...


Or because they don't know what the hell they are shooting at.......... :shock:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> Or because they don't know what the hell they are shooting at..........


I totally agree! However, I did shoot a hen pintail last year, but it was because she was wearing jewlery and I couldn't help myself. That hen cost me $50.00 in the voluntary restraint program! I am weak when it comes to shooting a banded bird.
R


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I don't think there was any shame in that rjefre, at least you were close enough to discern that.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh man! I had already made plans around the youth hunt being on the 26th. Oh well.


----------

